# Activate 811?



## B5519

Will Dish activate a never used 811 for SD? Get different answers from csr's.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Brand new, I don't think so. I heard that were not allow to deploy anymore, but I guess that's open to interpretation.

Play roulette and see what happens.


----------



## B5519

Can a used 381 (reissued 811) be reactivated?


----------



## DNSFSS

Well there's always strange circumstances, but yes, it should be able to be activated



B5519 said:


> Can a used 381 (reissued 811) be reactivated?


----------



## B5519

B5519 said:


> Will Dish activate a never used 811 for SD? Get different answers from csr's.


Dish activated the 811, new in the box never used.


----------



## BattleZone

They will be calling soon trying to upgrade that 811 for a ViP211...


----------



## puckwithahalo

that 811 will become a brick some time in november, so do the upgrade


----------



## PTown

puckwithahalo said:


> that 811 will become a brick some time in november, so do the upgrade


What makes you say that?


----------



## puckwithahalo

all, 811's, 942's, 921's, 721's, 7100's, 7200's, and 5000's will be completely disabled in november (I think that's the full list. I'll double-check later)


----------



## Mikey

puckwithahalo said:


> all, 811's, 942's, 921's, 721's, 7100's, 7200's, and 5000's will be completely disabled in november (I think that's the full list. I'll double-check later)


Are you sure that's right? As satellite HD receivers, that's probably true, but they would still be useful as OTA HD receivers and as SD receivers, wouldn't they?


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Are you sure that's right? As satellite HD receivers, that's probably true, but they would still be useful as OTA HD receivers and as SD receivers, wouldn't they?


I'll double-check to be sure, but I am fairly certain they will be shut off completely.


----------



## puckwithahalo

ok, i can't find the date anymore, but the reason is that those receivers will not be compatible with the G3 Smartcards. Will update the date when/if i can find it again.


----------



## chainblu

Being that the 381 is pretty much a rebadged 811, will they have the same problems with the G3 cards?


----------



## puckwithahalo

not that i'm aware of.


----------



## PTown

Isn't the 381 a 811 just w/ different firmware?
Nothing physically different?


----------



## Ken H

puckwithahalo said:


> I'll double-check to be sure, but I am fairly certain they will be shut off completely.


Please get back with us on this, thanks.


----------



## kb7oeb

PTown said:


> Isn't the 381 a 811 just w/ different firmware?
> Nothing physically different?


I thought they had the same firmware too


----------



## BattleZone

The issue is that Dish is choosing not to upgrade the software on a number of older receivers to work with the new purple access cards and Nagra3 encryption. Since they have decided the 811 is obsolete, they presumably aren't doing any work to the software to make it compatible. But... the 811 *could* be the exception BECAUSE of the 381. It's hard to say. The hardware between the two boxes is the same, but Dish knows which ones are 811s and which are 381s, so they could conceivably update just the 381s. It's hard to say, and Dish isn't talking.

I wouldn't bet on the 811s working once the encryption is switched, though.


----------



## kb7oeb

I'm tempted to try and activate my 811 just to see


----------



## Grandude

My 721 quit working in early November so I called Dish to try for an upgrade to a VIP722. The rep I talked to said that I had to upgrade both my 721 and 811. No amount of arguing on my part changed her mind. I eventually got bumped up to another rep who said it could be done but he gave up eventually and bumped me up to a rep who knew(!) what to do and said I could do it. She verified my name, address, etc. and by the end of the conversation I was convinced that all was well and I would be getting an upgrade to the 722.

Shucks, was I wrong. I got an email a few days later saying my upgrade receivers were shipped. Oh Oh. Receivers? 

Double shucks. The receivers arrived. A VIP 211 and a 522. I had specifically said I didn't want those, I wanted a VIP722. On top of that my bill came in the mail and it shows an extra charge of $249 for a HD receiver. Now I am really PO'ed.

Called Dish again and rep I talked to said that the 249 charge was in error and it would be removed. She also could upgrade me to a VIP722 for a $75 upgrade charge and extend my commitment to two years again. OK. All done, I hope, I hope. New box is coming via UPS to arrive tomorrow. Wonder what will be in the box? 

Will it be a 722?
Will the $249 charge on my bill go away?
What receiver do I send back? 721, 522, 211?

This would be funny if not for that darn $249 on my bill. I could buy a 211 outright for $169.

I'm trying to stay calm..............help...................


----------



## Mr-Rick

B5519 said:


> Will Dish activate a never used 811 for SD? Get different answers from csr's.


Fact: The 811 is still able to be activated however for SD only. The unit is still eligible for Free-For-All promotion. Go for it.


----------



## P Smith

IIP said:


> The issue is that Dish is choosing not to upgrade the software on a number of older receivers to work with the new purple access cards and Nagra3 encryption. Since they have decided the 811 is obsolete, they presumably aren't doing any work to the software to make it compatible. But... the 811 *could* be the exception BECAUSE of the 381. It's hard to say. The hardware between the two boxes is the same, but Dish knows which ones are 811s and which are 381s, so they could conceivably update just the 381s. It's hard to say, and Dish isn't talking.
> 
> *I wouldn't bet on the 811s working once the encryption is switched*, though.





Mr-Rick said:


> Fact: The 811 is still able to be activated however for SD only. The unit is still eligible for Free-For-All promotion. *Go for it*.


Who has more credibility ?


----------



## Mr-Rick

P Smith said:


> Who has more credibility ?


811's can be activated for SD programming through January 31, 2009 and that's per the business rules. Now, if after that date they will no longer activate an 811 is a good question. DISH will replace the 811 if after January 31, 2009 it becomes obsolete. So to answer the original question will DISH activate an 811 for SD, the answer is YES.


----------



## P Smith

But if we will take in account rumors about G3 card swap before that ?


----------



## PTown

P Smith said:


> But if we will take in account rumors about G3 card swap before that ?


I wonder if the 811's cardslot can be f/w activated?


----------



## P Smith

It's already active - some 'smart' ppl using it by moving internal card [chip] to prototype blank card.


----------

